

The often-rumored Apple HDTV - pstinnett
http://www.marco.org/2011/04/16/rumored-apple-hdtv

======
kingsidharth
Doesn't make sense. When has Apple competed on normal terms? They always find
their own sweet spot and have interesting perspective for everything.

They don't sell products, they sell experience and there surely is huge market
gap for experience in TV. Just need to see how they do it.

